# Anyone headed out tomorrow?



## TxRedman (Oct 22, 2013)

Seas looking pretty good tomorrow. Anyone headed out of Port A ? Might head out in my bay boat if things hold for some snapper maybe some kings around the ships but prefer not to go it alone. Alternately, glad to pitch in with anyone else headed out of any port between here and Freeport. 

Pm if interested in either.

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

